# New style call.



## BrentWin (Jan 1, 2015)

Since getting my Christmas orders done, I spent most of the last week in an undisclosed underground location. I have just emerged with a Cut Down duck call of my own design. A traditional cut down call is made by modifying an Olt D2 duck call. They are loud, raucous and take the lungs of a Dallas Cowboy Cheerleader to blow.

I did a bunch of filing on my normal toneboard design and got a call that is almost as loud and rattly, but can be blown without causing a hernia. The call in back is hedge with some flame in it. In front is ABW.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice, Brent! Flat toneboard? Lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> Nice, Brent! Flat toneboard? Lol.



Anything but, it dives off really sharply from the end of the tone channel. Of course, the original D2 toneboard is the strangest one that I have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 2, 2015)

looks good, but what do I know.LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Jan 2, 2015)

I am so looking forward to a picture of a Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader blowing this call. LOL

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 2, 2015)

Steve, take some time and go to the THO game call forums. Instead of reading the newest first, go to the oldest posts and read in reverse order. You will notice that today's experts were asking all of the same questions that you are now. I have just begun uncovering the mysteries of the Arkansas tone board. I learn something every time I take a file to one. The important thing is have fun with it and ask questions when you need to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 2, 2015)

bluedot said:


> I am so looking forward to a picture of a Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader blowing this call. LOL



Blue, endorsement negotiations are underway. I will keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep

Mondos are nice


----------

